# Schools outside of USA?



## peapiper (Feb 18, 2005)

While I've spent some time reading through most of the posts (very helpful!), most queries, understandably, concern schools in the USA. Well since I'm prepared to travel out of the country anyway, I'm curious if there are any reputable schools in the rest of the world you would recommend? I've already bookmarked the France/Lyon thread and it certainly seems a viable option (even though my French is rather limited and very rusty). Anyone has positive experience outside of the USA or recommendations/pointers in general? Is there anything in Asia? Thanks in advance!


----------



## student (Mar 28, 2005)

I recentley heard about this Culinary school in Vancouver BC its called Pacific institute of culinary Arts and suppose to be good school and i know there are lots of chinese ppl in vancouver so check it out


----------

